# Question For Florida Residents



## Bee (Aug 16, 2015)

Which is cooler the Atlantic Coast or the Gulf Coast of Florida? What area of the state has the best (coolest) weather?

Thank you,
Bee


----------



## Nancy (Aug 16, 2015)

You may want to clarify what time of year you are talking about.

Nancy


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

It depends on the season. North Florida, Tallahassee area can be quite cold in winter. So can areas by the ocean. January can be very cold all over the state. By June the hot humid weather is prevelant in central Florida, lot of rain right now in the Tampa area. Best time of year is between February and April in most of Florida. There are breaks in high temps starting in October, but can still be warm in November into December. When are you planning to visit?
Silentg


----------



## Bee (Aug 16, 2015)

My niece  was recently transferred to central Florida. Now my sister is thinking of buying a condo near the beach. She's thinking either the Palm beach area or the Southern Gulf Coast area. 

Thanks again,
Bee


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

If she wants to be near her daughter your sister should look in Daytona, Ormand Beach, Flagler, Palm Coast, Palm Bay, Cocoa, Melbourne , Vero Beach, they are closer than Palm Beach.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 16, 2015)

The Atlantic side is cooler than the Gulf side year round for the most part.
It's also the more active hurricane side.


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

this is true, but if her sister wants to be nearby east coast is good option for a condo. She may be better renting a place first.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 16, 2015)

The Gulf has calmer and warmer water.
Ocean breezes on either coast make the air feel cooler than the interior.
.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> Which is cooler the Atlantic Coast or the Gulf Coast of Florida? What area of the state has the best (coolest) weather?
> 
> Thank you,
> Bee



I dont understand the question.. You dont move to Florida for cool weather. If you want it cool adjust the thermostat


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I dont understand the question.. You dont move to Florida for cool weather. If you want it cool adjust the thermostat



:hysterical:

Also, common sense dictates that wherever one is, travel north or to higher elevation for cooler temperatures (with some notable exceptions in desert areas).  Higher elevation in Florida requires the use of cocaine, so I would be looking at the panhandle region, though I understand the difference ain't that significant.

Back to Ron's original point......If it's cool air you require, and you must be in Flariduh, stay inside during the hot sticky summer and enjoy the temperate outdoor environment the other 7-9 months.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2015)

my back yard in Cape Coral, (Southwest  Florida) The house is 10 feet above sea level

https://www.dropbox.com/s/51wynym2sxpx74n/166 back-001.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

ronparise said:


> my back yard in Cape Coral, (Southwest  Florida) The house is 10 feet above sea level
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/51wynym2sxpx74n/166 back-001.jpg?dl=0



I envy you, now for your locale in addition to your portfolio.


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

The question is does your sister want to live near her daughter or is she looking for a place in Florida near the beach? If her daughter is in central Florida, she can head east towards Melborne or west towards Tampa/ St Pete, either way she will be near the beach.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 17, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I envy you, now for your locale in addition to your portfolio.



ditto

looks like you've got a great place, Ron


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 17, 2015)

silentg said:


> She may be better renting a place first.



Certainly would make sense because there are so many variables, not only the place and weather but traffic, costs, community, type of beach.

and things change.  In 2004, we lived in Ohio and were happy to buy fixed weeks in St Augustine when it was 70 degrees most of the time we were there and we were happy to get out of Ohio snow.  Now it is often 50 degrees while we are there.  (And we are not in Ohio any more, but the Seattle area - of course, now we would be getting away from the rain  

But last year, Seattle was warmer than we were


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 17, 2015)

We live in the Melbourne area on the barrier island off the coast (atlantic side). We always have a breeze here and I find it more temperate than Orlando year-round. My 4th grader's classroom has had no AC since school started last week and they are making do with a fan until it gets fixed...in August, in FL, so if that tells you anything, we are fairly temperate here.

That said, we just spent a week in Tampa for a camp and I didn't find it much hotter there than here, so I'd say either coast is more temperate than inland.


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 17, 2015)

My daughter moved to Orlando a few years ago to attend college, and never returned.  She says that the closest decent beach to Orlando is New Smyrna Beach on the Atlantic and if choosing the gulfside, Clearwater Beach or St. Petersburg beach outside Tampa - but New Smyrna is closer.

Since you are asking about areas further south, about a 3 hour or more drive from Orlando, I think it is relatively less expensive to find something along the Gulf coast than the Atlantic.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 17, 2015)

There is a line on the map at about Sarasota. South of that line (where I live) is a slightly different climate than north of it.  Our neighbor to the east is the Everglades. Its hot and humid most of the year and if it gets under 40 degrees in the winter its news. My air conditioner is running to Thanksgiving and sometimes to Christmas.  I travel north to Orlando most years at Christmas. Last year I forgot to pack a jacket, and I nearly froze. 

My point is dont move south of Sarasota if you dont like the heat and humidity


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 17, 2015)

That's true.  We' ve been to Orlando the week between Christmas and New Years and it was downright freezing some mornings, literally 31 degrees one morning we toured Animal Kingdom, warmed up later in the day to the 60s but still chilly.

Spent many Christmases in Marco Island and Naples with family, some nights they had to put the heat on because the outside temperature was going to get into the low 40s.

Went tent camping in Bahia Honda in the Keys for New Years, one year it was cold (50s at night), another year it was blazing hot during the day, in the mid 80s.

Personally, I always found that the Fort Lauderdale / Miami area was always warmer than the rest of the state, even across to Naples and Marco Island and down towards Key West, based on my stays there in the winter.  We've gone to Fort Lauderdale and have days in the 80s, and ride 2 hours across state and it's in the 70s in Fort Myers, etc.

We are from the northeast, used to the cold weather.  My daughter moved to central Florida many years ago.  For us to escape the cold and snow, we decided to head to Panama City Beach in March and my daughter said she'll skip getting together with us this year because it's too COLD in Panama City Beach in March.

Whatever, it'll be warm enough for me and my cold northeast blood.


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2015)

My sister will not be living full time in Florida. She just wants a beach condo that she daughter, son in law and grandchildren can spend time together in.


----------



## Don (Aug 18, 2015)

The interior of Florida is hotter in the summer and colder in the winter than the coastal areas.


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 18, 2015)

Bee said:


> My sister will not be living full time in Florida. She just wants a beach condo that she daughter, son in law and grandchildren can spend time together in.



Well it depends on where in Central Florida your niece is moving to.  My daughter is in Orlando and says the closest beach is Cocoa Beach but it's not nice, that New Smyrna Beach is much prettier and quieter (next closest).


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 18, 2015)

ibcnu said:


> Well it depends on where in Central Florida your niece is moving to.  My daughter is in Orlando and says the closest beach is Cocoa Beach but it's not nice, that New Smyrna Beach is much prettier and quieter (next closest).



Cocoa Beach isn't bad really unless it's college spring break time, but there are some really nice beaches just south of there. That is the area where I live. Indian Harbour Beach has some nice beaches, but if you want really beautiful, secluded beaches then Melbourne Beach is awesome.


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 18, 2015)

Cocoa Beach is one of my favorite beaches in Florida. 

We have stayed there multiple times when we drive to Florida in the winter and on the return. Near the water when the tide is out the sand is hard packed like Daytona and easy to walk on. It's also very scenic with grassy sand dunes and palm trees. There's also a nice pier area with restaurants and lodging. 

Two years ago we spent a week on the west coast in Ft Myers Beach in January, week #2. The water was 62 degrees and when the wind was onshore it could be chilly.

The following week on the east coast in Hollywood Beach the water was 72 degrees. It was much more comfortable when there was an onshore breeze.


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (Sep 19, 2015)

Bee said:


> Which is cooler the Atlantic Coast or the Gulf Coast of Florida? What area of the state has the best (coolest) weather?
> 
> Thank you,
> Bee



The Atlantic Coast. The waters are cooler.
In the Gulf Coast the waters are warmer.


----------

